# Black screen after kernel upgrade 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 to 2.6.34

## Robert S

I upgraded from 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 to the latest "stable" kernel (2.6.34-r1), using my old .config and "make oldconfig".  I used to have a functioning graphical console with 2.6.33-gentoo-r2 using media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3.  I used genkernel and splash_geninitramfs to produce my kernel and initrd ie:

```
# genkernel --no-mrproper --no-clean --oldconfig --symlink all

# splash_geninitramfs --verbose --res 1024x768 --append /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 natural_gentoo
```

Now I just get a blank screen when I boot up.  I can still log into my machine remotely with ssh and all services are working.  I use the following parameters:

```
title Gentoo Linux graphical login

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda1 vga=0x317 splash=silent,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/initramfs
```

I still get a black screen if I use the following parameters:

```
root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda1 vga=0x317
```

Here is the relevant part of my config:

```
# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

```

I have tried a variety of other kernel configurations without success.  Can anybody help here?

----------

## wjb

It depends what you mean by a "blank screen" but given that its running, probably just that your ATI/NVidia video drivers need to be rebuilt for the new kernel.

----------

## Robert S

Maybe I didn't make the problem clear in the original post.  I don't have X/xorg installed.  My screen goes blank from the moment the GRUB screen has gone.  The problem is with the graphical console and splashutils.

----------

## VoidMage

Did you try without 'vga=0x317' ?

What's your video card anyway ?

----------

## Robert S

 *Quote:*   

> Did you try without 'vga=0x317' ? 

 

I get basic text mode.  This is not what I want.

 *Quote:*   

> What's your video card anyway ?

 

```
# lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 11)
```

[EDIT]I've tried `CONFIG_FB_VIA=y' in my config - no joy.

----------

## VoidMage

See if a 'video=' statement works better.

----------

## Robert S

I just get a 25x80 text console if I do this.  There's no attempt to get into a graphical console.  There's some ugly stuff that comes up with the VIA driver:

 *Quote:*   

> Jul 18 11:22:55 hostname kernel: VIA Graphics Intergration Chipset framebuffer 2.4 initializing
> 
> Jul 18 11:22:55 hostname kernel: viafb_init_dvi_size: DVI panel size undetected!
> 
> Jul 18 11:22:55 hostname kernel: resource map sanity check conflict: 0x0 0x3ffffff 0xa0000 0xbffff PCI Bus #00
> ...

 

----------

## VoidMage

What value did you set 'video' to get that effect.

And were does the viafb part come from, as it seems unset in your kernel config.

----------

## Robert S

I tried compiling in viafb after the original post.  I've since removed it.  I used "video=0x317".  Is this correct?

I've upgraded to 2.6.34-gentoo-r2 with no luck.

----------

## lxg

What about Kernel Modeline Setting? It should solve your problem. (Unless it's actually causing it.  :Wink: )

However, I don't know if VIA supports KMS already. (Searching Google for "VIA Technologies" +KMS doesn't really raise any hopes.)

----------

## Robert S

I haven't managed to get any info about this.  Any suggestions?  A lot of the stuff I get through google seems to be very old.

My graphical console was working perfectly OK when I used kernel 2.6.33.  The hardware is obviously able to do this.  The issue seems to be with 2.6.34.

If I put "vga=ask" in the boot parameters I get prompted for a whole lot of video modes, but all the 1024x768 setting lead to a blank screen with no text.

Any more suggestions?  Are there any other forums or mailing lists that are likely to shed light on this?

----------

## Jaglover

Start fresh, make oldconfig is known to break things, it is meant to be used only when upgrading between patchlevels, not kernel versions. My 2c.

----------

## Robert S

That sounds like a sensible suggestion.  Will do when I have time to get my head around it.

----------

## allan

I did a clean make of this kernel, and I'm getting the same message twice during boot.  The machine is still functional; I just have to kick the boot process with a keystroke of some sort when this happens.

Both times it has the same complaint: NMI received for unknown reason 00 on CPU 2.

I have a quad core AMD.

Did something change that I missed in the config (I noticed that the appletalk protocol was missing in this kernel).

----------

## Robert S

I got the new liveCD from the download mirrors.  Sadly I get the blank screen with this too.  I compiled a kernel from scratch and got the same result  :Crying or Very sad:    Any further suggestions?

----------

## leTigreBleu

Hello Robert S,

After a fresh install on another motherboard (ASUS P7P55D) with a Intel Core i5 and a nVidia card, I have a similar behaviour and the same message:

 *Quote:*   

> [   55.960647] resource map sanity check conflict: 0x9fc00 0xa0bff 0xa0000 0xbffff PCI Bus 0000:00
> 
> [   55.960649] ------------[ cut here ]------------
> 
> [   55.960653] WARNING: at arch/x86/mm/ioremap.c:98 __ioremap_caller+0xd5/0x301()
> ...

 

Sometimes, it happens after 50 seconds, other times after 10 minutes. I have checked the RAM with memtest.

Please note that I boot in text mode (no frame buffer), then I switch to xorg using startx.

The kernel is:  *Quote:*   

> Linux i5 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Sep 22 00:24:42 CEST 2010 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

[quote]

Anyone knows what to do to solve this issue?

Lionel

----------

